# Neutering/Castration dog crying constantly! Help!!!



## rhiang

Hi, I have a 10 month old black lab, had him neutered today, vet said there were no problems during op but to keep an eye on him. They gave me a info sheet with post op instructions. After coming home and reading the sheet it says "your vet may have prescribed pain medication" which I was not. My dog has been whining and crying since we brought him home, is extremely restless and keeps pacing in the house and will only settle for 2 minutes at a time. His crying seemed to be getting worse so I have removed his collar, this did not relieve the crying and whispering at all. Does anyone know if I should have been prescribed pain medication for him?? I would really appreciate a reply as I just cannot listen to him cry like this, its making me really upset and I feel like I should call the vet. 
thanks


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Its possible your vet may have given a long lasting injection to cover pain relief for 24 hrs. However given the distress your dog is showing I would get on the phone to the out of hours vet now for advice as that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Rafa

Hello and welcome.

This sort of restless behaviour, agitation and even whimpering/crying isn't unusual and can be caused by the anaesthetic.

It does take a day or two for the anaesthetic to completely clear the system and some dogs can feel very disorientated when it's wearing off.

Castration is a relatively minor procedure and I would be more inclined to think his behaviour is not caused by pain.

Has he tried to eat or drink anything?


----------



## rhiang

Thank you so much for the response, I will call them now. Thanks again!


----------



## rhiang

thanks agin for response, He has eaten a little, I have tried encouraging him to drink but he does not want it, have tried bringing the water to him and still won't take it, he also hasn't been to the toilet since being home, have tried him in the garden but he just paces round then comes back in. I have read that it is normal online but he seems to be getting worse rather than better. I have managed to get him to lay down but he is still lying whimpering and keeps trying to lick his wound and keeps lying with his legs outspread and his wound against the carpet, trying to discourage him from laying like this but he is rolling around and crying if he is not lying like that.


----------



## labradrk

rhiang said:


> thanks agin for response, He has eaten a little, I have tried encouraging him to drink but he does not want it, have tried bringing the water to him and still won't take it, he also hasn't been to the toilet since being home, have tried him in the garden but he just paces round then comes back in. I have read that it is normal online but he seems to be getting worse rather than better. I have managed to get him to lay down but he is still lying whimpering and keeps trying to lick his wound and keeps lying with his legs outspread and his wound against the carpet, trying to discourage him from laying like this but he is rolling around and crying if he is not lying like that.


Breathe!!

It is normal for a dog not to toilet after an operation. It often takes a day or two.

Likewise, it's normal for them to show little inclination to drink straight away. It won't kill them. Add some tepid water to his food at each meal time so that he is getting some liquid. But he will resume regular drinking in his own time. 

Every dog is different with regard to their reaction after having a procedure done. Some are wimps that make a real fuss, others act as if nothing has happened. Castrating is a very minor operation so he is highly unlikely to be in pain. If he is attempting to get at the wound, he must wear an e-collar. I suggest encouraging him to lie down and get some rest and don't worry about anything else for now


----------



## rhiang

Thanks for all of the advice, I did call the vet as ours have a 24hr advice line. They said to watch him until morning, if the whimpering continues then they will prescribe pain medication. Fingers crossed he feels better, my partner is going to sleep with him downstairs tonight when he gets home from work. Thanks again for the help. Just hate seeing my little guy like this!


----------



## Old Shep

Why not phone ypur vet for a little reassurance?

A good vet will not mind at all- shows you have the best interests of your pet at heart.

I always think it's better to have a red face because it's nothing and you've called the vet, than you don't bother and the animal suffers*


Read my post re taking my dog to the vet to check his mysterious nipples for confirmation of this!


----------



## Linda edge

rhiang said:


> Hi, I have a 10 month old black lab, had him neutered today, vet said there were no problems during op but to keep an eye on him. They gave me a info sheet with post op instructions. After coming home and reading the sheet it says "your vet may have prescribed pain medication" which I was not. My dog has been whining and crying since we brought him home, is extremely restless and keeps pacing in the house and will only settle for 2 minutes at a time. His crying seemed to be getting worse so I have removed his collar, this did not relieve the crying and whispering at all. Does anyone know if I should have been prescribed pain medication for him?? I would really appreciate a reply as I just cannot listen to him cry like this, its making me really upset and I feel like I should call the vet.
> thanks


----------



## Linda edge

I have had Teddie entered yesterday and he's displaying all the symptoms that you posted,how long before your dog settled


----------



## pennyLokiMUM

Hi when my Poppy was spayed she was given pain medication for the following few days as she had an injection, after the op she was restless for at least 4/6 hours, she was whimpering, trying to settle and could not, we slept with her, she hated the collar but we kept it on her, she bleed, that night we gave her scrambled egg as there tummy is unsettled, the next few days she was restless, bored but in 48 hours she was fine. When ever the dogs have an operation the anethestic makes them quite unsettled and one of mine had a hip replaced. Call your VET for advice if worried that's what they are there for


----------

